# A big hello from South Wales



## markncharlotte (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi guys after 7 hard weeks our first self build is nearly complete inside, it's a Vw crafter lwb. Looking forward to using it over the Christmas hols


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 19, 2017)

welcome to the forum ....   nice van.....


----------



## Old Git (Nov 19, 2017)

Hell from West Wales great site enjoy :have fun::have fun:


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Makzine (Nov 19, 2017)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## jeanette (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## Silver sprinter (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi welcome and enjoy , nice van:welcome::camper::have fun::wave:


----------



## The laird (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## robell (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi and welcome   :welcome:


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi and welcome, van looking great.


----------



## jeffmossy (Nov 20, 2017)

Welcome to the forum :wave:


----------

